# [SOLVED] emerge -Du world blad przy glibmm

## pag-r

```

In file included from regex.cc:4:

../../glib/glibmm/regex.h:29:25: error: glib/gregex.h: No such file or directory

mv -f .deps/optiongroup.Tpo .deps/optiongroup.Plo

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"glibmm\"  -I../../glib -I../../glib -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include    -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -Wall -Wno-long-long -MT shell.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/shell.Tpo -c -o shell.lo shell.cc

../../glib/glibmm/regex.h:594: error: 'GRegexEvalCallback' has not been declared

regex.cc: In static member function 'static Glib::RefPtr<Glib::Regex> Glib::Regex::create(const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexCompileFlags, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:41: error: 'GRegexCompileFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:42: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:42: error: 'g_regex_new' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In static member function 'static Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::escape_string(const Glib::ustring&)':

regex.cc:57: error: 'g_regex_escape_string' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match(const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:63: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:63: error: 'g_regex_match' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match(const Glib::ustring&, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:74: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:74: error: 'g_regex_match_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match(const Glib::ustring&, gssize, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:93: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:93: error: 'g_regex_match_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match_all(const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:108: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:108: error: 'g_regex_match_all' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match_all(const Glib::ustring&, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:119: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:119: error: 'g_regex_match_all_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'bool Glib::Regex::match_all(const Glib::ustring&, gssize, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:138: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:138: error: 'g_regex_match_all_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::replace(const Glib::ustring&, int, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:158: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:158: error: 'g_regex_replace' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::replace_literal(const Glib::ustring&, int, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:178: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:178: error: 'g_regex_replace_literal' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::StringArrayHandle Glib::Regex::split(const Glib::ustring&, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags, int) const':

regex.cc:197: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:197: error: 'g_regex_split_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In constructor 'Glib::RegexError::RegexError(Glib::RegexError::Code, const Glib::ustring&)':

regex.cc:218: error: 'G_REGEX_ERROR' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In function 'Glib::RefPtr<Glib::Regex> Glib::wrap(GRegex*, bool)':

regex.cc:265: error: 'g_regex_ref' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'void Glib::Regex::reference() const':

regex.cc:281: error: 'g_regex_ref' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'void Glib::Regex::unreference() const':

regex.cc:287: error: 'g_regex_unref' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'GRegex* Glib::Regex::gobj_copy() const':

regex.cc:306: error: 'g_regex_ref' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::get_pattern() const':

regex.cc:313: error: 'g_regex_get_pattern' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'int Glib::Regex::get_max_backref() const':

regex.cc:318: error: 'g_regex_get_max_backref' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'int Glib::Regex::get_capture_count() const':

regex.cc:323: error: 'g_regex_get_capture_count' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'int Glib::Regex::get_string_number(const Glib::ustring&) const':

regex.cc:328: error: 'g_regex_get_string_number' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In static member function 'static bool Glib::Regex::match_simple(const Glib::ustring&, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexCompileFlags, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:333: error: 'GRegexCompileFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:333: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:333: error: 'g_regex_match_simple' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In static member function 'static Glib::StringArrayHandle Glib::Regex::split_simple(const Glib::ustring&, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexCompileFlags, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:339: error: 'GRegexCompileFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:339: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:339: error: 'g_regex_split_simple' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::StringArrayHandle Glib::Regex::split(const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:345: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:345: error: 'g_regex_split' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::StringArrayHandle Glib::Regex::split(const gchar*, gssize, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags, int) const':

regex.cc:355: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:355: error: 'g_regex_split_full' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::replace(const gchar*, gssize, int, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:375: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:375: error: 'g_regex_replace' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::replace_literal(const gchar*, gssize, int, const Glib::ustring&, Glib::RegexMatchFlags)':

regex.cc:395: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:395: error: 'g_regex_replace_literal' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: At global scope:

regex.cc:409: error: 'GRegexEvalCallback' has not been declared

regex.cc: In member function 'Glib::ustring Glib::Regex::replace_eval(const Glib::ustring&, gssize, int, Glib::RegexMatchFlags, int, void*)':

regex.cc:415: error: 'GRegexMatchFlags' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc:415: error: 'g_regex_replace_eval' was not declared in this scope

regex.cc: In static member function 'static bool Glib::Regex::check_replacement(const Glib::ustring&, gboolean*)':

regex.cc:435: error: 'g_regex_check_replacement' was not declared in this scope

make[5]: *** [regex.lo] Error 1

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"glibmm\" -I../../glib -I../../glib -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -Wall -Wno-long-long -MT shell.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/shell.Tpo -c shell.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/shell.o

mv -f .deps/shell.Tpo .deps/shell.Plo

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/work/glibmm-2.14.0/glib/glibmm'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/work/glibmm-2.14.0/glib/glibmm'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/work/glibmm-2.14.0/glib'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/work/glibmm-2.14.0/glib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/work/glibmm-2.14.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 * 

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Kiedys mialem podobny blad ze sterownikiem do karty wifi. Bylo cos z jadrem, po przekompilowaniu problem zniknal. Czy to znaczy ze znow powinienem przekompiowac jajko?

Arfrever: Dodano "[SOLVED]" do tytułu.

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

================================================

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ../../glib/glibmm/regex.h:29:25: error: glib/gregex.h: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -1atv glib
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pag-r

niestety wciaz to samo. Przy -Du world wciaz sie zatrzymuje na tym bledzie :/

```

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 * 

```

Mysle, ze uzywam tylko i wylacznie fluxboxa, nie ma zadnego wplywu na ten pakiet... Choc moze sie myle.

----------

## Arfrever

A czy masz plik "/usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gregex.h"?

Pokaż też wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv glib

emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pag-r

oups nie mam  :/. Robilem revdep-rebuild i wciaz nie mam:/

```
guevara pag-r # emerge -ptv glib               

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.13  USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

guevara pag-r # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Sep 2007 09:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="cvs distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa apache2 apm arts asf berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fluxbox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

oups tak jakos wiecej flag USE wyswietla niz mam w '/etc/make.conf'  :Neutral: . Jakos tak wiecej o jakies 80% :>

----------

## Arfrever

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * ERROR: dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.0 failed.
> ```
> ...

 

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.13  USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 0 kB 
> ```
> ...

 

Zainstaluj "dev-libs/glib-2.14.1".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pag-r

dzieki bardzo. Pomoglo  :Smile: . Mozna zamknac i wstawic [solved]  :Smile: 

Arfrever: By dodać "[SOLVED]" do tytułu wątku, należy wyedytować pierwszy post w danym wątku.

----------

